# Looking for quality Boxing gloves for training.



## c.chambers (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like some recommendations on some quality boxing gloves for  training. Money is not  much of a concern. I figure that you get what  you pay for. What do you recommend?


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 2, 2011)

If. Money is not an issue, Winning boxing are the best, by far. At $300+, they aren't cheap, but they are the best.

If you're just starting out, Ringside*com or title*com have great gloves, too. No sense buying the best gear & discover it isn't your thing.


----------



## Okatz (May 15, 2012)

I started with Twins and I have to say that it's good for beginners. But I then moved on to Cleto Reyes. If it's good enough for Pacquiao, then it's good enough for me.


----------



## TKD_SBK (May 15, 2012)

Why spend so much? The foam wears out and also they start stinking after a while. It doesn't matter the cost, they will all start to stink. I change my gloves out every year so I'm fine with some $50-70 Title gloves that are on sale.


----------

